# 

## AlinaS

Witam, 
bardzo proszę o pomoc. Kupiliśmy z rodzicami dom pod Wrocławiem, do finalizacji transakcji doszło ok. 1 miesiąc temu. Gdy odbieraliśmy budynek wszystko wydawało się ok, ale teraz mieliśmy problemy z piecem. Fachowiec stwierdził, że piec pękł i może dojść do wybuchu!!! Próbowaliśmy się skontaktować z byłym właścicielem budynku, jako że uważamy to za ukrytą wadę budynku, która znacząco mogła by wpłynąć na cenę obiektu. Jednakże ten stwierdził, że o niczym nie wiedział i nie zamierza nic z tym robić, gdyż całą zimę piec sprawował się dobrze i nie było wtedy nic widać. Nie wiemy co robić.... Dom był zakupiony na kredyt, kredyt obejmuje także remont, ale na wymianę pieca zwyczajnie nas nie stać. Piec to Dietrich na olej opałowy, a lat ma tyle co budynek, czyli 13. Bardzo proszę o pomoc: kto ma rację? Były właściciel czy my? Czy da się coś jeszcze z tym zrobić? Np. pozyskać fundusze od byłego właściciela na wymianę pieca czy po takim czasie od zakupu już nic nie da się zrobić i zwyczajnie czeka nas drugi kredyt? Bardzo proszę o pilną odpowiedź!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Diedra

Alino, skoro problemy z piecem wynikły teraz, to wydaje mi się, że dawny właściciel nic nie zrobi, bo za jego "kadencji" piec funkcjonował. Skąd wiesz, że awaria nastąpiła zanim kupiliście dom? Pisałaś, że na początku wszystko grało...?

----------


## kasprzyk

Jak "przejmowaliście" budynek - kocioł pracował ?
Co to znaczy pękł ? -rozmarzł ? - musiał być w takim razie wyciek, jeżeli nie sprawdziliście go przy zakupie budynku, poprzedni właściciel raczej nie zrobi prezentu w postaci nowego kotła.
pzdr

----------

